# first try at macro, c&c please



## sean7488 (May 3, 2011)

Well I just bought my first macro lens, it's the tokina 100mm macro. Let me know what you think of them. 



macro-1 by sean7488, on Flickr



macro-2 by sean7488, on Flickr



macro-3 by sean7488, on Flickr



macro-4 by sean7488, on Flickr


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 3, 2011)

I'm just starting to play with macro photography myself. I like how soft the light is on these and the depth of field is nice, just shallow enough. I'd say good shots.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (May 3, 2011)

i agree that they are some good flower shots.  i particularly like the first and last images, but all four of them seem a little too dark for me


----------



## Hardrock (May 3, 2011)

The 2nd one is Very nice!  Flowers are a tough to make interesting but I think you did a great job of pulling me in on the 2nd one. The others are in sharp focus but are lacking.


----------



## Postman158 (May 8, 2011)

The last flower just grabs my attention. It looks "comfy".


----------

